# THE way to achieve a mirror-like polish everytime



## Ken90712

Nice review, thx for sharing.


----------



## SouthpawCA

I also have a set of King stones. What grade of steel are your chisels, irons? I've been able to get a fairly good mirror finish with my Kings, but nothing like you have. When storing these stones are they stored dry? If they do dry off in the case, do you rinse them to remove any residue from adhering back onto the stone? I may have to take a look at these. Thanks for the review.


----------



## sikrap

Great review, thanks. I do have a couple of questions for you, though. First, where did you buy them? Second, what did you use to ensure that they were flat?


----------



## jayman7

Don: The chisel pictured is of the Narex chisel from Highland Woodworking, hardness of Rc 58. Shapton suggests not keeping them wet (i.e. leaving them soaking in water), but the holes in the case lets the stones breath and dry out on their own. I give them a rinse when I flatten them between sessions. Hardly any maintenance involved other than keeping them flat really.

Dave: I got them from http://www.chefknivestogo.com/ They had the best price from everywhere I looked. They also offer free and extremely fast shipping. I use a 10" coarse/extra coarse DMT duosharp to flatten them (expensive I know). I easily could've gotten away just using sandpaper on granite, but the DMT allows me to flatten them and rinse them at the same time in my sink.


----------



## jusfine

Great review, I like mine too!

That is an excellent price, I paid much more through Rob Cosman here in Canada…

I also bought the diamond plate to flatten them and it is excellent as well.


----------



## Kennyg

I just received a set for woodworkers. 1.000-4,000-8,000 plus holder and velcro strap too hold them in the holder, from Craftsman Studio. $238.50 no shipping. rec'vd in 2 days. Perfectly flat. These are 1/4" ceramic set on glass to insure they are flat to within .00005" My question is can you use a DMT Dia-Plate to keep thse stones flat?


----------



## bobasaurus

I just bought the same set after reading your review. I hope I can get used to working with waterstones… I've always used oil stones that take forever to cut but clean up easily. Someday I'll make a sharpening table to hold all this stuff.


----------



## Kennyg

A few months back I bit the bullet and purchased the same Shapton set. After asking Chris Schwartz on the Dia-Plate which he uses, I snuck that into my shop. It was like buying a Lie-Nielson bench plane. Costly but well worth the expense. Perfectly happy with the investment.


----------



## Woollymonster

I have the same three stones and they are just outstanding. I was using (and still have) Norton water stones. The Norton's do work well but must be soaked and sprayed often during use. They also make much more of a mess than the Shapton's and need to be flattened more often.

I use a DMT Corse Diamond plate to flatten the stones. A Veritas MKII honing jig, original Kell jig, and do a little free hand from time to time (though I am not that good at it). It's a good set up. I have an old English made set of Marples chisels, a set of Lie Nielsen bench chisels, set Two Cherries mortise chisels, and numerous plane irons in top shape with this set up.

The Shapton's are advertised to remove metal faster and I believe that is the case, certainly over the Norton stones. You won't be disappointed if you can stand the price.

I would give these Shapton stones top marks.


----------

